# ZT60s are in the house!



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

60" and 65"ZT60 are in-transit to us and are scheduled to arrive tomorrow.

All 5 fulfillment warehouses have received a limited supply.

Yahoo!

-Robert


----------

